# Audi TT magnetic dash warning light



## Hunje (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey, this dash light is on and I'm curious as to what the common means for this are and what the most common repairs needed. This isn't my car, this is a 2013 mk2 for sale. It was involved in a front driver side impact with no air bags deployed and only visible damage having been to the body. I want to join the TT forum family with this purchase but I need to estimate my costs out beforehand. All help and advice is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Top up the washer fluid?


----------



## Hunje (Jun 12, 2016)

Look on the left dial right above the TTS symbol. What I read tells me that that is the magnetic dash warning light; however, nowhere can I find what that would pop up for.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, From Google,but you probably know this.. looks expensive from other posts on the prob. 
A fault scan will probably state the same, but should pinpoint which shocker is causing the alarm.

_Audi TT magnetic dash warning light - this warning lamp monitors the damping effect of the shock absorbers. If the warning indicator lights up during normal vehicle operation it represents a fault within the damping system and should be checked out by either an Audi specialist or independent workshop._

Hoggy.


----------



## Hunje (Jun 12, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, From Google,but you probably know this.. looks expensive from other posts on the prob.
> A fault scan will probably state the same, but should pinpoint which shocker is causing the alarm.
> 
> _Audi TT magnetic dash warning light - this warning lamp monitors the damping effect of the shock absorbers. If the warning indicator lights up during normal vehicle operation it represents a fault within the damping system and should be checked out by either an Audi specialist or independent workshop._
> ...


Thanks Hoggy, I appreciate the reply. Could you possibly link me to these other posts?

Also, around how much would you estimate this would cost? If you could, give me the more expensive estimate.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hunje said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, From Google,but you probably know this.. looks expensive from other posts on the prob.
> ...


Hi, Requires investigation, yours could be something simple.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=995225&p=5787897&hilit=magnetic+suspension#p5787897

Hoggy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Have you actually been to see the car or are you just looking at pictures? I rarely use my magnetic ride but from memory that icon comes up when you switch it on. Could it be just that mag ride has been turned on and hasn't been switched off in the pic?

Heading out soon will check if the damper comes up on the dash when it's switched on.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't think it does, as I find myself looking down to the switch to check to see why the ride is so harsh (inevitably I've already turned it off and it's due to the crap roads).


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

As Dash said above - that light comes on briefly when you start the car and after that only comes on when there is a fault. A VagCom scan will help you pinpoint the shock at fault.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The icon in the MR switch will light up when you put the suspension in Sport mode.

The dash icon will light up briefly when you switch the ignition on as a test and then go out.

Some dash icons, once illuminated, require the car to be driven to extinguish them. I don't think MR is one of them but no harm in trying.

If the dash icon remains lit up then the system has logged a fault and needs a scan to identify further.

There is a test mode entered by pressing the MR button for 5 seconds but that's only so you can do the old fashioned bounce test so not useful here. Press button again to exit test mode or ign off/on.

If there's no sign of leaks on any of the dampers it may be something simple like one of the level sensors; one on each suspension arm. They are vulnerable to physical damage and water ingress. 
Since there's accident damage, broken wires to the damper or level sensor or even something left unplugged are also candidates.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

The guys have pretty much covered it I was wrong. The light only flashes up for a second when starting the car, when you turn mag ride on it comes up on the dis saying sports suspension on.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Just had this happen to me 2 new rear shockers and the price was a shocker! and two new shocker caps [smiley=bigcry.gif] but you can Defo tell they've been done


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mine was a level sensor, stripped n cleaned, never been an issue since. Good luck


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Weird, reading the first post I immediately thought of a level sensor as well (as I was under my car this afternoon and was looking at those to see in what condition they were). So yeah, even if the car shows a fault with the mag ride, it could be something major but it could also be something really simple to fix. In any case, why not ask that the problem be fixed before you buy the car? :wink:

And of course, before buying a used car, always ask that the car be inspected by another mechanics (one that you trust if possible).


----------

